# شكر وتقدير وتميز للمهندس صبري سعيد والمهندس السيد حلاوة مليون مبروك التميز



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (24 أكتوبر 2010)

عن قسم هندسة التبريد والتكييف 
يسر إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب أن تهنئ هذه النخبة الرائعة من الأعضاء بمناسبة حصولهم على وسام التميز.. كتقدير على جهودهم في الملتقى وعطائهم المتميز والمستمر...

المهندس صبري سعيد 
المهندس السيد حلاوه
:77::77::77::77:
لكم مني خالص التقدير والاحترام 
ومن تميز الي تميز ان شاء الله


----------



## elomda_5 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف الف مبروك


----------



## hamadalx (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على أشرف خلق الله سيدى وحبيبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ... أما بعد,,,,
أشكر إدارة الملتقى على رؤيتها السديدة وإختيارها الموفق لأعضاء يجب أن يستحقوا أكثر من ذلك بكثير ...المهندس صبرى سعيد والمهندس سيد حلاوة أثبتوا للجميع مازال يوجد معنى للإيثار وحب الخير للغير ... أشهد الله إنى أدعوا لهم من كل قلبى بالتوفيق وبالسداد دنيا وأخرة .... وكنت أتمنى أن تكتمل تلك البادرة الرائعة من الإدارة بضم إثنين من أهم أعضاء الملتقى ولا يكتمل القسم إلا بهم .... المهندس محمد ميك.... والمهندس عبد العاطى ..
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والتقدير ومن تقدم إلى تقدم إن شاء الله


----------



## mohamed mech (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الف مبروك للمهندس صبرى و ده اقل تقدير لمجهوداته و خبراته
اما السيد حلاوة صاحب ثورة الاتوكاد فهو فعلا جدير بهذا التمييز
و فى انتظار تقييم الكثير من الاعضاء النشطين فى القسم


----------



## م. رياض النجار (24 أكتوبر 2010)

والله بيستحقوا الله يجزيهم الخير وألف مبروك


----------



## مستريورك (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*مبروك للمهندس صبري سعيد والمهندس السيد حلاوة ومستر يورك التميز*

الاخوة الافاضل 

مبروك التميز في اكبرموقع هندسي عربي

ومبارك لي أيضا التمييز في

:77:ملتقي المهندسين العرب:77:











ونتمنا منهم المزيد من المواضيع الهادفة للملتقي التي تميزو بها

أما بالنسبة لي ساعمل باجتهاد زائد لالبي طلبات الاعضاء

باضافة​ 
:20:ة:20: مواضيع جديدة متميزة ومفيدة :20::20:

لكل أعضاء الملتقي في أقسامه العديدة

وعقبال باقي الاعضاء النشيطين


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الف مبروك
وفقكم الله في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## alaa_84 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف مليون مبروك لأخوانى الأفاضل


----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2010)

تقدير صادف اهله
وإن تأخر كثيرا
لأخوة قدموا كثيرا وما فتأوا يقدمون
قدموا كثيرا بغير من ولا أذى
لم ار هذا الموضوع
ولكني رأيت الوسام مع المهندس صبري استاذنا واخونا الأكبر
في واحدة من مداخلاته 
ففتحت موضوع لتهنئة الوسام
لان استاذنا اكبر من كل أوسمة العالم
مبروك للإخوين م صبري والحبيب م حلاوة
ومبروك لمستر يورك
كنت اتمنى ان ارى فلتة الزمان
مهندس م عبدالرحيم مع هذه الكوكبة
ولكن الجايات اكثر
إن شاء الله


----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مستريورك قال:


> الاخوة الافاضل
> 
> مبروك التميز في اكبرموقع هندسي عربي
> 
> ...


 
الف الف مبروك
ووين ابداعاتك الزهور والبالونات والثريات المضيئة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتي و أحبائي 
الحمد لله أهل الثناء والحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه و عظيم سلطانه 
أبكيتموني و الله بكاء احتبست عنه الدموع 
فكل هذا الحب و التقدير و الثناء لم أكن لأستحقه لولا فضل الله ثم أنتم 
منحتموني اكثر مما استحق عن واجب أؤديه راجيا فضل الله ثم حبكم لي كاخوة وزملاء و أبناء 
و منكم من يتميز عني بما منحه الله من مواهب مثل زميلنا المهندس المعطاء سيد حلاوة و زميلنا المهندس عبد العاطي و الزملاء زانتي و زيكو وهم جميعا اهل فضل بما سبقونا به من عطاءات ولا ننسي اخونا خالد العسيلي ذو العطاءات المميزة 
و لا اريد ان أنسي أحد 
 و بيننا من هوأهل للتقدير و الثناء اجيال صاعدة واعدة مثل المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح و المهندس حمادةhmadalx و مستر يورك 
 و زملاء كثيرون جاد الله علينا بهم
أشكركم جميعا على احاطتكم لي بكل هذه المحبة واشكر لكم تقديركم وأحمد الله علي نعمة محبتكم لي 
و قد صادف قراءتي لهذه التهنئة يوم خطوبة ابني شريف التي لم اتمكن من حضورها فاحسست بكم حولي اخوة واصدقاء و زملاء و أبناء و العاقبات السارة عندكم باذن الله
و اشكر ادارة الملتقي ذلك الجندي المجهول الداعم لمجهودات اعضاء الملتقي و لبنية الملتقي
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
فهذا من فضل ربي
أكرمني بصحبتكم و محبتكم و اخوتكم 
منحتوني اكثر مما استحق على واجب أؤديه ابتغاء مرضاة الله ثم حبا لكم و قطرة مما أعطيتم 
والثناء و التقدير موصولان لأخوة واعدين من الشباب مثل م محمد عبد الفتاح و م حمادة و م محمد ميكانك و مستر يورك و المعطاء المثل المهندس عبد العاطي و المهندس ابراهيم قشاته
و لا بد أن ينسب الفضل و التقدير لزملاء سبقونا بعطاءاتهم البناءة الغزيرة و لا زالوا معطائين مثل المهندس العسيلي و زيكو و زانيتي وكل المشرفين و منهم من يسهر على تطوير الملتقي
لهم مني التقدير و العرفان 
و تزامن حصولي على الوسام مع حصول زميلنا الفاضل المهندس سيد حلاة زاد من قيمة تقديركم 
و تزامن ايضا اعلانكم مع اعلان خطوبة ابني و العاقبة عندكم في المسرات 
ولم اتمكن من حضورها فاحسست بكم من حولي اخوة واصدقاء وزملاء لا حرمنا الله من محبتكم و دعائكم الطيب
و صلوا و سلموا على حبيبنا و معلمنا وأول من آثر على نفسه و أعطي بلا حدود و علم البشرية كلها معني العطاء و الحب و الايمان راجيا مرضاة ربه و أجره 
علمنا العطاء و الإيثار و المودة و المحبة و التآخي و التواصل في الخير و البر و التواصي بالتقوي و الحق و الصبر و بر الوالدين وصلة الرحم 
جزاه الله عنا و عن المسلمين خيرا و جعلنا صحبته في الجنة ان شاء الله


----------



## gaber osman (26 أكتوبر 2010)

الف مبروك للمهندس صبرى سعيد


----------



## eng_alex (26 أكتوبر 2010)

_الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــفـ مليووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروووووووووك_
_ وده بصراحة اقل تقديبر بالنسبة للمجهودات العظيمة_​ 

  :73: _ ولا عزاء للحاقدين_


----------



## جسر الأمل (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*ألف مليون ترليون مبروك...ومثلكم يكرم دوما...دمتم ينابيع عطاء لا تنضب*


----------



## مستريورك (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مبروك لكم












ومبروك للاخ صبري سعيد خطوبة ابنه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا مستر يورك حبيب قلبي
و عقبال كل الحبايب
انت مهندس وفنان وذواق وصاحب اخلاق كريمة أكرمك الله بحبه و توفيقه


----------



## مستريورك (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا مستر يورك حبيب قلبي
و عقبال كل الحبايب
انت مهندس وفنان وذواق وصاحب اخلاق كريمة أكرمك الله بحبه و توفيقه
*​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا والله اكثر شىء اسعدنى

اولا انى بجانب العبقرى م صبرى سعيد وطبعا ما يجب ان يقرن اسمى باسمه 
ثانيا ان التكريم فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب
وكنت اود ان اتكلم كثيرا ولكن ما قاله العبقرى واستاذنا صبرى سعيد وكل الاساتذة يكفى
واود ان اقول ان هذا واجب علينا جميعا ان نستفيد من خبرة بعض للسير نحو التقدم

وجزاكم الله الف خير
فعلا مش عارف اعبر عن مدى فرحتى


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 أكتوبر 2010)

أنت تشرف أي اسم 
و موقعك في القلوب 
و دائما نجم ساطع


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 أكتوبر 2010)

اكرمك الله استاذى صبرى سعيد والله احاول جاهدا افرغ جزء من وقتى لادخل المنتدى اتعلم من سيادتكم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> تقدير صادف اهله
> وإن تأخر كثيرا
> لأخوة قدموا كثيرا وما فتأوا يقدمون
> قدموا كثيرا بغير من ولا أذى
> ...


 
شكرا جزيلا 
صديقى العزيز مهندس عبد العاطى ربما التميز لى مع انى لا استحق التميز فانتم اكثر منا عملا وعلما وكثيرا غيرى من الاعضاء ولكن ربما الادارة ترفع من الروح المعناوية لامثالى 
يكفينا ان العلم كان سبب فى ان نتحاب فى الله 
الحمد لله


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف مبروك يا باش مهندس صبرى ويا باش مهندس سيد والله حقا انها لرؤية صائبة من ادارة المنتدى ونتمنى لكم التميز دائما


----------



## تامربهجت (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الف مبروك 
للاساتذة الافاضل 
المهندس الكبير *صبري استاذنا كلنا
**والمهندس الرائع السيد حلاوة *


----------



## ابن العميد (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف مبروووك


----------



## appess (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ألف مبروك لأساتذتنا الأفاضل 
بارك الله فيكم
و أدامكم ذخرا لأمة الإسلام


----------



## creative eng (4 نوفمبر 2010)

مبارك لكم التميز ...وافضل التميز ليس تميز الاوسمة ..ولكنه التميز الذي يسطر في القلوب اسمه ويرسم البسمة 
والله تستحقان هذا .ينفع الله بكم المسلمين بما علمكم 
فانتم خير مثال لقول رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم خير الناس انفعهم للناس​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير و نسأل الله ان نكون دائما عند حسن ظنكم بنا أنا و اخي و صديقي م/ سيد ، و دائما في خدمتكم
شكرا على ما اسبغتم علينا من حب 
وان أري أنك و زملائك أصحاب فضل علي 
و ادين لكم بحبكم الذي فاق كل التصورات
كل عام وانتم بكامل الصحة و السعادة و التوفيق 
رزقكم الله الحج الي بيته العتيق و تقبل منا و منكم الطاعات و الدعاء


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (5 نوفمبر 2010)

ألـ ألـف ألـف ألـف ــف مبروٍوٍوٍكـ

بكل صـدق وموضوعيـه وبعيدـأ عن المجاملات .. هذا أقـل تقدير وعرفان يمنح للمهندسين

المهندس صبري سعيد + المهندس السيد حلاوه

علم + خبــرـة + تواضــع + أخلاق + تفأنـي + عطـــاء بلا حدود للأخريـن = المهندس صبري سعيد + المهندس السيد حلاوه

اللهم اجزيهم عنــا خير الجزاء في الدنيــــــــــــاء والآخـرٍرٍرٍه ...


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (5 نوفمبر 2010)

عبدالله ابوبكر قال:


> ألـ ألـف ألـف ألـف ــف مبروٍوٍوٍكـ
> 
> بكل صـدق وموضوعيـه وبعيدـأ عن المجاملات .. هذا أقـل تقدير وعرفان يمنح للمهندسين
> 
> ...


 

اللهم امين يا رب العالمين


----------



## السيد حلاوة (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*ده من كرم اخلاقك*



م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> اللهم امين يا رب العالمين


 هذ من حسن خلقك وذوقك العالى صديقى مهندس محمد عبد الفتاح


----------



## سعد العادلى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*الف مليون مبروك وعقبال الفوز بجنة الخلد*

الف مليون مبروك وعقبال الفوز بجنة الخلد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا مهندس سعد و انت تستخق التقدير فجهودك مميزة في نشر الغلم 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سمير شربك (16 نوفمبر 2010)

كل الشكر لإدارة الملتقى 
لمنحها وسام التميز للصديقين الغاليين على قلبي المهندس صبري والسيد حلاوه 
في الحقيقه أضافوا الكثير من الفائده السخية والقيمة 
من خلال المواضيع المتميزة التي قدموها 
مبروك التميز أخي صبري والسيد حلاوه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي الفاضل المهندس سمير و أنت سباق دائما بالخير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خير*



سمير شربك قال:


> كل الشكر لإدارة الملتقى
> لمنحها وسام التميز للصديقين الغاليين على قلبي المهندس صبري والسيد حلاوه
> في الحقيقه أضافوا الكثير من الفائده السخية والقيمة
> من خلال المواضيع المتميزة التي قدموها
> مبروك التميز أخي صبري والسيد حلاوه


شكرا على تقديرك مهندس سمير وصدقنى انت انسان كريم وصاحب فضل


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد ومن اتبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين . أما بعد
شكراً جزيلاً على مجهودكم الكبير والعظيم وشكراً على معاونتكم البناءة لجميع مهندسى العرب وشكراً لكم على أخلاقكم الرفيعة بارك الله فيكم أستاذنا الكبير م/ صبرى سعيد & م/ السيد حلاوة وحقاً تستحقوا أكثر من هذا وبكثير ومن الآن تستحقوا منى لقب دكتور جعل الله تعالى جميع مجهوداتكم فى ميزان حسناتكم ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير وكل عام وأنتم بخير والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم زميلنا و صديقنا و رائد من رواد العطاء مهندس سليمان 
اشكركم على حبكم و تقديركم ونسأل الله الايحرمنا دعائكم ولا من عطاءاتكم البناءة 
و جزاكم الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## hingopingo (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مبروك للمهندس سيد حلاوة الذى لم يبخل علينا بعلمه وانا اعرفه شخصيا واقدره جيدا اخوك المهندس محمد حسين


----------



## احمد محمد هادى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مبروك من عضو جديد عليكم وجب عليه التهنئة للسادة المهندسان اللذان تم اختيارهم بالاجماع مع اصدق دعواتى لهما وللجميع بالتوفيق و السداد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم زميلنا الجديد م/ أحمد 
نشكرك على مشاعركم الطيبة 
و انتم ان شاء الله على طريق التوفيق و كل زملائك في المنتدي لديهم ما تستعين به في موارك الموفق باذن الله و أعتقد أن لديكم ما ستساهمون به في اثراء الملتقي حتي ولو بالأسئلة فبالتأكيد كل منا لديه أسئلة تحتاج الى اجابة 
اهلا بك و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/مصطفى الششتاوى (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الف مبروك للاعضاء هذا التكريم قليل على مجهوداتهم الكبيرة ونتمنى مزيدا من التميز


----------



## moza_moza (3 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم مبروك التميز في اكبرموقع هندسي عربي


----------



## abdalmonem (10 يناير 2011)

طبعا أساتذتنا وأخواتنا م/صبرى و م/سيد حلاوه يستاهلوا كل اوسمة التميز وانا باشكر ادارة الملتقى على هذا التقدير 
وانا اشهد ادارة الملتقى والاخوه الزملاء واشهد الله قبل الجميع انى احب المهندس سيد حلاوه والمهندس صبرى وان كنت لم اراه بعد من كل قلبى ومش نصب منى ولكن الانسان اللى يضحى بوقته ومستعد يقدم كل اللى عنده من غير مقابل من حد اكيد حب الناس شويه عليه ويارب يجعل كل اعمالهم فى ميزان حسناتهم واسف على الاطاله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا للزملاء : م مصطفي و م موزاموزا وزميلنا الفاضل م عبد المنعم و جميع من تفضل بالتهنئة و الدعاء 
أحطتمونا بمشاعر وحب و عرفان نسأل الله ان نكون أهلا له و نأمل من الله أن يمكننا كلنا أن نكون ممن قيل فيهم الله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون أخيه و أنا في خدمتكم دائما


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (2 أبريل 2011)

الف الف مبروك يا مهندس صبري


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 أبريل 2011)

أشكرك يا زميلنا الكريم م اشرف اتمني لكم التوفيق و نتطلع لإسهاماتك


----------



## asd_zxc (29 مايو 2011)

ندعوكم للانضمام الينا


----------



## asd_zxc (29 مايو 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_129212580490232


----------



## mohamed alhmad (29 مايو 2011)

مبروك علينا جميعاً حصول احبابنا على وسام التميز:12::12::12::12::12:


----------



## سلام2006 (29 مايو 2011)

مبروك والى الامام


----------



## كرم الحمداني (29 مايو 2011)

الف الف مبروك للاعضاء المتميزين وبالحقيقة انهم متميزون فعلا


----------



## محمد يس (29 مايو 2011)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> عن قسم هندسة التبريد والتكييف
> يسر إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب أن تهنئ هذه النخبة الرائعة من الأعضاء بمناسبة حصولهم على وسام التميز.. كتقدير على جهودهم في الملتقى وعطائهم المتميز والمستمر...
> 
> المهندس صبري سعيد
> ...



بارك الله فيهم ونفعنا بهم وجعل عملنا خالصا لوجه الكريم


----------



## حسين صقر (31 مايو 2011)

الف الف مليون مبروك 
ومن تميز الى تميز ان شاء الله


----------



## yafet (19 ديسمبر 2014)

مبروك لسيادتكم 
البعض يستحق ما هو أكثر من التكريم..

فالأشياء لا تعبر مطلقاً عن ما يدور بقلوبنا وما نُكنة من تقدير للبعض..

لمسة وفاء ورقي لـ أيادي لم تبخل على المنتدى بمجهودها وتميزها ..

لمسة وفاء وشكر وتقدير مصحوبة بالود والمحبه


نهتف لكم الكلمات شوقا لكتابة أروع الاعتزاز والتقدير لكم ..

و لن تفي الكلمات عن مدى تقديرنا لجهودكم .. 

في منتداكم الغالي علينا جميعاً ..


----------

